
Chromium Blog: Does Your Browser Behave? - pavs
http://blog.chromium.org/2010/03/does-your-browser-behave.html
======
aero142
I really wish standards bodies would create validation tests like this so that
implementers can better ensure that they are compliant. It seems that
reference implementations and test suites would improve standards compliance
immensely.

~~~
barrkel
I believe that such test suites would rival the complexity of the practical
implementations. Reference implementations sound nice, and may work well for
small things, but become large engineering efforts where they are really
needed.

What would a reference implementation of a Linux distribution look like, for
example?

~~~
jcapote
Perhaps something like this?
<http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/lsb>

------
pavs
Now we need something like this for CSS/html to test _all_ the standards as
opposed to some of the standards that most benchmarks do (AFAIK).

~~~
dflock
There are official test suits to go with CSS available from the W3C - here's
the latest snapshot of the one for CSS2.1:

<http://www.w3.org/Style/CSS/Test/CSS2.1/20100127/>

This version currently has 8777 tests, covers most areas of the spec but isn't
complete.

------
oconnore
<http://sputnik.googlelabs.com/compare>

I'm surprised to see Opera 10.50 beat out Chrome and Firefox.

